# Disable Automatic Web Page Refreshing: Firefox



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"While there could be some valid reasons for reloading the page, most of the time it's just a way to artificially increase pageviews-at the cost of your bandwidth and CPU cycles. To disable the automatic refresh, you can type about:config into the location bar, and then filter by the following setting:

accessibility.blockautorefresh

Once you've found it, simply double-click on the key to change the value to true, and web pages won't be able to reload the page. If you have the setting enabled but you'd like to make a single page refresh automatically, you can use the previously mentioned ReloadEvery extension. Thanks, Wilhelm!"
http://lifehacker.com/5321420/disable-automatic-web-page-refreshing


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Just to clarify, you should set *accessibility.blockautorefresh* to *True*


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Ratboy said:


> Just to clarify, you should set *accessibility.blockautorefresh* to *True*


Thanks!

Didn't notice that the strikeout didn't get copied.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

what version of FF can this one be used? I don't have that line, Version 2.0.0.12, had version 3, but had trouble with it


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

bp936 said:


> what version of FF can this one be used? I don't have that line, Version 2.0.0.12, had version 3, but had trouble with it


3.5.1 has only been out a couple of weeks, have you tried it?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I am always afraid to get a new version of anything, if the old one still works, I tried version 3 but didn't like it, hung too often.
I'll check a few more posts about the latest version,is it working ok for you?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been using FF 3.0.x.x for some time, no issues here. I'm waiting for plugins to become compatible before upgrading.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm using FF 3.5.1 but I only use a minimum of add-ons and mostly for security issues.
I think it's an all around improvement over 2.x......but then I've never had issues with any of the Firefox versions hanging or crashing.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

bp936 said:


> I am always afraid to get a new version of anything, if the old one still works, I tried version 3 but didn't like it, hung too often.
> I'll check a few more posts about the latest version,is it working ok for you?


Works good for me.

Couple of add-ons aren't compatible yet, but they will be.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

So far Nightly Tester Tools has successfully made my add-ons all work.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bp936 said:


> I am always afraid to get a new version of anything, if the old one still works, I tried version 3 but didn't like it, hung too often.
> I'll check a few more posts about the latest version,is it working ok for you?


Hi bp936,

I think it is high time you at least upgraded to 3.0.12 which you can get here. I use both it and 3.5, but I think I will stick with 3.0.12 until the end of this year (in Jan 2010 it will no longer be supported with security updates) when 3.5 will be default on Ubuntu 9.10 Linux that will be released.

-- Tom


----------

